# Sunny's Big Adventure



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yesterday, my 18 year old Sunny got his health certificate, so he is officially cleared to move to Alabama with me. 

I feel a little guilty about this, since he's become more strongly bonded to my dad than me since I left for college. But my dad isn't really a "bird person" -- he likes Sunny, but he just isn't that committed to the level of care that I think they should get. So I know Sunny will have a better quality of life with me, I'm just worried that he'll never forgive me for taking him away from my dad. 

On the other hand, we did grow up together, and Roo already loves him, though he's slower to warm up to her. The vet yesterday said he looks amazing for his age, and that he should have no problem adjusting. I just hope he'll realize that we're doing this for his own good. 

Wish us luck, please! We leave on Monday.

Wise bird Sunny is prepared to write home:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Good luck to you and sunny and roo on your trip back home


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Good to you and Sunny! I hope everything will go the way you planned!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The supplies I'm going back with, not including cages and stands: 









Think I have enough?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. definitely! i'm excited for you!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope your trip is going well!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Happily ever after?










It was a looong, almost 12 hour drive, but Sunny and Roo both did great! They got a bit freaked out for the span that we drove in the dark, but they both perked up and ate a good dinner when we arrived. Now there's lots of happy beak-grinding filling my living room.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, cute. I'm glad the trip went well!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad that Sunny and Roo did well with the trip.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Yay! Home at last!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I have that exact colorful ladder! Lol


----------

